# Tire Track Eel



## MissMod (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a tire track eel and today he has been out in the open and just hiding behind things while both of the hood lights are on. I was just wondering if it is because he is now used to the tank and is becoming more active with his surroundings or if something is wrong. He is acting normal other than that. I know he is eating because the ghost shrimp I put in the tank for his food is slowly disappearing.
:fish:


----------



## Elindra (Feb 27, 2006)

MissMod said:


> I have a tire track eel and today he has been out in the open and just hiding behind things while both of the hood lights are on. I was just wondering if it is because he is now used to the tank and is becoming more active with his surroundings or if something is wrong. He is acting normal other than that. I know he is eating because the ghost shrimp I put in the tank for his food is slowly disappearing.
> :fish:


Sounds like it is more used to it's surroundings therefore more active
If it is still feeding and acting normally there is nothing to be alarmed about


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not trying to be a PITA or anything, but do you plan on moving any of those fish into a larger tank? A 55 is way too small for half of the fish you currently have in there. I wouldn't be surprised if your eel ends up eating half of the fish in there.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

And puffers are NOT by any means community fish. Chances are also that it's probably brackish. Please research fish before buying them.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

*1 Black Ghost Knife*-_75 minimum gal tank, should not be kepts with smaller fish because they can eat them._
*1 Asian Needle nose*- _eat smaller fish, some are brackish, minimum tank is 75G_
*1 Tire Track Eel*-_eat small fish, minimum tank is 55, for him alone_
*1 African Butterfly*-_also a predator fish, also brackish or slightly acidic, bother any othe surface dweller._
*1 Small Puffer*-_brackish, species only tanks_
*3 Gold Barbs*-_semi aggressive, require schools to release aggression, perferably 6-7._
*7 Zebra Danios*- _small fish that will be food when the othe predatory fish get larger_1 Tetra (don't know which kind)-_see zebra danio_
*12 Ghost Shrimp*-_food for your other fish_

I did some browsing online and found some info on these fish..


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

^ not entirely true. I havent ever had a tire track or fire eel successfully eat a small fish. I had a 2' long fire eel (in the same family as a TT), and It never bothered catching any rosies or shrimp i would from time to time put in the tank. Also, He would be fine with some tankmates in a 55.
The ghost knife will need a 75 because they get quite big, even a 75g might eventually be a little tight. Its doable though.
Needlenose- Very predatory, i would recommend the 75 for them too, as in my experience they can ram into the glass of small tanks while catching prey. Also, if kept with small fish, it may eat itself to death. 
The puffer may be brackish or fresh... what type is it?
The rest of the fish should be okay, but get rid of the community fish, they dont belong in with the predators.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Before you derail the thread with a totally different topic, make sure your info is actually correct for the most part.

Needlenose fish aren't brackish, they "do not" need a 75, are perfectly well kept in a 55, even a 30 gallon for some time. I've never had a needlenose "eat itself to death." Nor have I seen any fish get to this point... 
African butterflyfish- not brackish, and doesn't need acidic water. It's predatory, but at the same time, is a pretty small fish that sits behind the filter or a plant 97% of the day doing nothing. I doubt it could catch any of those fish if it tried.
The puffer, do you even know what type it is? Leave it at "not a community fish" and don't say brackish, if you don't even have a clue as to what species it is.
And they already stated the ghost shrimp were "food" for the eel.

Though, I really don't agree on the stocking...
The eel sounds like it "could" be used to it's surroundings. All in all, they're pretty odd fish to begin with...


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow what even made you bring up his fish. that wasnt what he even asked get off his back. but anyways your eel sounds like everything is ok. he may feel comfortable just behind small plants bc the other fish are not a threat to him. it sounds like the eel likes aand is comfortable wit its companions.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> ^ not entirely true. .


That is what I found online while browsing..Take it for what it's worth.



flamingo said:


> Before you derail the thread with a totally different topic, make sure your info is actually correct for the most part.


see above...


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I found some more info on a few of the fish. 

*Needle Nose*

Minimum Tank Size: 70 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 76-82°F; pH 6.8-7.4; KH 8-15 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 1' 3" 
Color Form: Silver 
Temperament: Aggressive 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Asia 
Family: Belonidae 




The Needle Nose Gar originates from the rivers, slack waters and ponds of Asia. They are a very long and slender fish that is mostly silver in color. Because of their body shape, they are able to produce very quick bursts of speed when in pursuit of prey. They have a very slender mouth that is filled with numerous small razor-like teeth. 

A 70-gallon or larger aquarium that is well established is ideal for this species. Provide the Needle Nose Gar with a gravel substrate and plenty of rock for structure. There should be plenty of open swimming areas. A vicious predator, the Needle Nose Gar should only be housed with other more aggressive predacious fish of similar size. A tight fitting canopy is a must for this species, as they can generate great speeds and easily jump out of the aquarium. 

The breeding habits of this species are unknown, as the Needle Nose Gar has yet to be spawned in the home aquarium. 

The Needle Nose Gar is a carnivore and should be fed a variety of live foods such as small fish and crustaceans. Caution needs to be exercised when feeding these fish, as they will readily bite the hand that feeds it.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

*TIRE TRACK EEL*

Minimum Tank Size: 50 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 72-82°F; pH 6.8-7.2; KH 10-16 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 2' 6" 
Color Form: Brown, Tan 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Southeast Asia 
Family: Mastacembelidae 



The Tire Track Eel, also known as the Spiny Eel, is a nocturnal predator and a member of the Mastacembelidae family. Members of this family, also referred to as the Spiny Eel family, are not true eels. They are elongated tropical freshwater fish that have numerous spines preceding the dorsal fin.

A larger aquarium with a soft substrate is necessary for this fish. The Tire Track Eel will dig in the substrate and bury itself; this may uproot plants and rearrange decorations. Two teaspoons of salt may be added per 2-1/2 gallons of water for the Tire Track Eel. This fish should be kept with other large fish that the eel will not consider as food.

Unfortunately, the breeding habits of the Tire Track Eel have not been documented.

A carnivore, the Tire Track Eel should be fed live foods such as earthworms and black worms, as well as frozen bloodworms. Prepared tablet foods as well as krill and ocean plankton may eventually be accepted.
Minimum Tank Size: 50 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 72-82°F; pH 6.8-7.2; KH 10-16 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 2' 6" 
Color Form: Brown, Tan 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Southeast Asia 
Family: Mastacembelidae 



The Tire Track Eel, also known as the Spiny Eel, is a nocturnal predator and a member of the Mastacembelidae family. Members of this family, also referred to as the Spiny Eel family, are not true eels. They are elongated tropical freshwater fish that have numerous spines preceding the dorsal fin.

A larger aquarium with a soft substrate is necessary for this fish. The Tire Track Eel will dig in the substrate and bury itself; this may uproot plants and rearrange decorations. Two teaspoons of salt may be added per 2-1/2 gallons of water for the Tire Track Eel. This fish should be kept with other large fish that the eel will not consider as food.

Unfortunately, the breeding habits of the Tire Track Eel have not been documented.

A carnivore, the Tire Track Eel should be fed live foods such as earthworms and black worms, as well as frozen bloodworms. Prepared tablet foods as well as krill and ocean plankton may eventually be accepted.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

*GHOST KNIFE*

Minimum Tank Size: 50 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 73-80°F; pH 6.5-7.0; KH 0-10 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 1' 6" 
Color Form: Black 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Thailand 
Family: Apteronotidae 



The Black Ghost Knifefish is a member of the Apteronotidae family and the speckled knifefish group. It is considered a true bony fish. When properly cared for, the Black Ghost Knifefish can reach well over one foot in length. It possesses a weak electrical organ at the caudal peduncles which is used to locate food. 
It requires a minimum of a 50 gallon tank with excellent filtration. It is generally timid and reclusive, preferring a fine-gravel-bottom aquarium with plenty of roots and rocks for hiding places, as well as subdued to dark lighting. To better appreciate this fish, many hobbyists will purchase a "ghost tube," a clear plastic tube that facilitates viewing during the day. Once accustomed to its surroundings, the Black Ghost Knifefish can become incredibly tame and trusting to the point of being hand-held. It does well with other, larger species of a peaceful nature, but may be aggressive towards those of similar or smaller size. 

Omnivorous, the Black Ghost Knifefish will eat all types of live foods including meat, chopped earthworms, as well as frozen and flaked foods


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

*AFRICAN BUTTERFLY*

Quick Stats 
Minimum Tank Size: 30 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 75-86°F; pH 6.9-7.1; KH 1-10 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 4" 
Color Form: Brown, Camouflage 
Temperament: Aggressive 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Africa 
Family: Pantodontidae 



The African Butterflyfish is common to many lakes across Africa and is an interesting fish. It spends most of its time hanging at the surface of the water, waiting for prey. The body is dark brown to black and is speckled with lighter colorations. The fins resemble the wings of a bird, giving this fish a look like no other. It does remain relatively small, but caution needs to be exercised, as this fish will swallow anything it can fit into its mouth. 
The ideal set-up for the African Butterfly is an aquarium of at least 30 gallons with plenty of plants that reach near the surface that this fish can use for cover. They can handle a wide range of temperatures up into the mid 80's. These fish can jump out of the water, and can even glide short distances. It is therefore very important to have a tight fitting top on the aquarium to stop the fish from jumping out. 

In order to breed the African Butterfly, lower the water in the aquarium to just a few inches for a few weeks. When refilling the aquarium, use soft acidic water. The male will then climb on top of the female at the water's surface. After about a day, the eggs will turn dark and will float to the surface. Remove these eggs to a separate aquarium with similar water conditions. The eggs will hatch in approximately two days and the fry demand the smallest live foods, such as baby brine shrimp and daphnia. 

Feed the African Butterfly a steady diet of small fish, brine shrimp, insects and suitable freeze-dried foods.


----------

